# كل ماتريده عن البولي اثيلين وبالصور من ابو يوسف



## ابو يوسف (9 يوليو 2009)

صناعة المواد البتروكيماوية النهائية​
تنتج البتروكيماويات النهائية باستخدام واحد أو أكثر من البتروكيماويات الأساسية و/أو الوسيطة، ومن أمثلتها في مجال صناعة البلاستيك (الترموبلاستيك) الpolyethylene والبولي بروبلين والبولي فينيل كلوريد، والبولي إستايرين. 

أولاً: الpolyethylene ch2-ch2- n 

1. يستهلك 50% من إنتاج الإيثيلين في العالم في إنتاج الpolyethylene. وقد تم اكتشاف هذا البوليمر عام 1932، وسمي بالpolyethylene منخفض الكثافةpeld، أو الpolyethylene عالي الضغط، لأنه يحضر عند ضغوط في حدود 1500 ضغط جوي، وعند 200°م، وتسير البلمرة بميكانيكية الشقوق الحرة، إذ تضاف مركبات قادرة على تكوين شقوق حرة، مثل البيروكسيدات أو الهيدروبيروكسيدات أو الأكسجين نفسه.

يتكون البوليمر من سلاسل مستقيمة متوازية يقطعها وصلات عرضية cross linked، لذلك يسمى الpolyethylene منخفض الكثافة، إذ تبعد الوصلات العرضية السلاسل عن بعضها، كما أن لهذا النوع من الpolyethylene نسبة تبلورcrystallinity منخفضة. 







2. في عملية إنتاج الpolyethylene منخفض الكثافة، يدفع الإيثيلين إلى ضغط التفاعل، وذلك بواسطة عدة مكابس تتطلب فيما بينها عمـليات تبريد. يتم إدخال الإيثيلين المكبوس والحفاز إلى مفاعل أوتوكلاف autoclave ترفع فيه درجة الحرارة والضغط لتتم عملية البلمـرة. يسحب الpolyethylene النـاتج بانتظام ثم يبرد، ويحول لحبيبات جافة، في الوقت الذي يتم فيه فصل باقي الإيثيلين، الذي لم يتبلمر، ويعاد تدويره في الكباسات. 





. أما الpolyethylene مرتفع الكثافة pehd أو منخفض الضغط، فقد اكتشف عام 1945، وهو يخلو من الوصلات العرضية، ونسبة التبلور فيه عالية.

ويتم تحضيره عند ضغط في حدود 2 جو، مما يجعل هذه العملية اقتصادية للغاية، وتستخدم درجات حرارة ما بين 50 - 70°م أي أوطأ من درجة انصهار البوليمر نفسه، كما يستعمل زمن تلامس ما بين 1 - 4 ساعة، ويمكن التحكم في الوزن الجزيئ للبوليمر بالتحكم في ظروف التفاعل. 

تسمى عملية إنتاج الpolyethylene عالي الكثافة بعملية زيجلر zeigler، إذ يستعمل حفاز زيجلر المكوّن من ناتج تفاعل أحد مركبات فلز انتقالي، مثل رابع كلوريد التيتانيوم ticl4 مع مركب عضو فلزي organometallic مثل داي إيثيل ألومنيوم مونو كلوريد diethyl aluminium monochloride. 

وهناك طريقة أخرى لإنتاج polyethylene عالي الكثافة تستخدم فيها حفازات أكسيدية من أكاسيد الفلزات مثل أكسيد الكروم المحمل على سيليكا أو سيليكا ألومينا، والتي يضاف إليها بعض المنشطات من أكاسيد الفلزات الأخرى مثل أكسيد الحديد وأكسيد النحاس وأكسيد الباريوم. 

في هذه العملية تستعمل ضغوط في حدود 40 جو، وحرارة 125-160°م، ويضاف الحفاز بنسبة ½ %.. 

وفي عمليات الإنتاج، يتم تحضير الحفاز في غرفة مستقلة، تمد المفاعل بكميات صغيرة من الحفاز المذاب في مذيب الهكسان الحلقي cyclohexane. كما يغذى المفاعل بإيثيلين شديد النقاوة ليعطي ضغطًا من 1 - 6 جو، وتكون درجة حرارة المفاعل 50 - 70°م. يتكون الpolyethylene عالي الكثافة، ثم يسير إلى مبخر المذيب، ويترسب البوليمر الصلب. 







4. يعدّ الpolyethylene واحدًا من أهم البوليمرات الذي يزداد إنتاجه عامًا بعد عام، وهو مادة ثرموبلاستيكية thermoplastic ذات لون أبيض ونقطة ليونة softening point تساوي 120 - 125°م". 

وللpolyethylene مقاومة كيماوية عالية وقوة ميكانيكية، ومقاومة للتجمد، ومقاومة للنشاط الإشعاعي، ومقاومة لنفاذية الغازات والرطوبة. ويمتاز بوزنه الخفيف، كما أنه لا يحتوي على أي سمّيّة.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 يوليو 2009)

موضوع شامل ..............


----------



## ابو يوسف (12 يوليو 2009)




----------



## أبو الرشيد (12 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع و شرح متكامل وفقك الله أبو يوسف


----------



## ابو يوسف (12 يوليو 2009)




----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)




----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## eng_medhat51 (5 أبريل 2010)

هل يمكن محاكاة هذا المصنع بإستخدام 
aspen plus


----------



## علي حسن1 (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## ابو يوسف (30 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## كاكالوف (1 يونيو 2012)




----------



## gamelahmed51 (17 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم مكن من حضرت خامات المستخدمة فى صناعة الكرانيش الفيوتك مع شرح لعملية التصنيع 
متشكر جدا


----------



## جمال بشر (23 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

